# Cavs vs Celtics - Feb 27th - 7:30 PM EST



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_vs_







​
*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Boston Celtics*

*TD Bank North Garden*
Boston, MA
Wednesday, February 27th, 2008
7:30 pm EST


*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Delonte West







SG – Devin Brown







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Ben Wallace​* 
*Celtics*:*







PG – Rajon Rondo







SG – Ray Allen







C – Kendrick Perkins







SF – Paul Pierce







PF – Kevin Garnett​*



> The NBA-leading Boston Celtics struggled at the start of their five-game road trip, but finished strong and capped it with a rout of a lowly opponent.
> 
> On Wednesday, they open a five-game homestand hoping some of that momentum carries over into a meeting with the Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I was alot more confident going into this game before last night. I'm a little concerned about our perimeter defense and the struggles some of our shooters are having early. 

The offense has actually been good with the new lineup, even in Mil we shoot almost 50% and 42% from 3 with 27 assists. We need to limit turnovers and get out in transition more.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't wait to watch this game. The environment is probably going to be off the charts there in Boston.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

im looking forward to this battle...hopefully we go in there and come with a win...wally needs to knock down his shots...im sure he is pressing and trying to make a big first impression but he needs to settle down and hit his shots when open...it should be fun to see what lebron does tonight...i have a feeling he is sick of hearing the cavs suck and boston ownz...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The turnovers have been really bad: need to cut that down dramatically. People also have to get a better feel with playing Lebron. He will take pressure off you and make it easier for you to score so do not press so much (that's meant specifically for you Wally)

It really sucks that we have all these new guys plus a bunch of people missing time as well. We might not really have an idea what the rotations/capacity of this team till right before the playoffs .

Hopefully we won't see too much of the AV/BW frontcourt till at least AV shakes some rust off


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

For some reason last night really took the wind out of my sails. Not even really that we lost, just that I got really heated about the officials and it bothered me a lot for some reason. I'm not looking forward to this game as much as I was before for some reason.

Here's hoping we win though. I'd like to see Wally get his shot back, and I'm sure he'd love to against Boston.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

We needed last nights win bad. But this is the biggest game of the season (on a back to back of course)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> For some reason last night really took the wind out of my sails. Not even really that we lost, just that I got really heated about the officials and it bothered me a lot for some reason. I'm not looking forward to this game as much as I was before for some reason.


I have the same feeling. Strange


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man some those calls were just god awful (the Wally foul on Redd? I mean come on). Hopefully Lebron can blow up to make up for it tonight :biggrin:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't feel good about tonight. All the turnovers last night have me worried. I wish we had more time to gel before this game. I felt in the fourth the lack of chemistry had even hurt Lebron's ability to take over. Just because he was too occupied worrying about his new teammates and getting them in the right spots.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I don't feel good about tonight. All the turnovers last night have me worried. I wish we had more time to gel before this game. I felt in the fourth the lack of chemistry had even hurt Lebron's ability to take over. Just because he was too occupied worrying about his new teammates and getting them in the right spots.


Yeah BW also pointed that out. Even though the old Cavs may not have been as talented they knew how to finish mainly because they knew to get out of Lebron's way in the fourth and feast off the scraps (mighty fine scraps I'll admit) he provided the rest of the team.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I think we need a strong 1st qtr to win this game. Set the tone with defense early and push the tempo 

I just really hope we don't come out flat and get blown out..got a bad feeling


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Son of a *****. I have to listen to Heinsohn's moronic *** tonight. ****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm trying to watch the game online, but it's not currently working.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think Lebron's looking to attack the basket a lot tonight.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Keep As Is said:


> I'm trying to watch the game online, but it's not currently working.


what website?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nevermind. It's working now.

Hopefully it's an exciting game throughout.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Rotations are still spotty defensively


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bron bailed us out bigtime there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Turnovers are just killing us. 

TAKE CARE OF THE BALL - I don't care if you don't know the plays


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Turnovers are just killing us.
> 
> TAKE CARE OF THE BALL - I don't care if you don't know the plays


A lot of times it's just that guys have to get used to how each other are going to move. Lot of miscommunication and whatnot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Celtics have hit 7/11 from the field already, with Garnett being 3/3 and having 8 points. 

Ben Wallace with 4 points already. Any time that happens, in my mind, it's a good thing.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Celtics hitting alot of contested jumpers

Lebron needs to keep going hard to the rim


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Keep As Is said:


> Celtics have hit 7/11 from the field already, with Garnett being 3/3 and having 8 points.
> 
> Ben Wallace with 4 points already. Any time that happens, in my mind, it's a good thing.


I think we're fine. We gave up 4-6 pts on stupid turnovers from people not knowing where to go on offense

Just stay within 5-6 and let LBJ do his thing late


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Heinsohn is such a tool.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron can get to the rack at will on Pierece - stay aggressive Bron!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wally! That's a great sign!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

There you go Wally!

Nice job moving off the ball


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice defensive play by Big Ben!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> There you go Wally!
> 
> Nice job moving off the ball


That's one thing I've been very happy with him about. He's been struggling shooting, but he's really moving without the ball.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Those are the shots Wally needs to be patient on

He will get his shots in the offense


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow. Delonte's shot is BAD.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Alright down 6 with 3 mins left

Need good execution and a bucket here


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Wow. Delonte's shot is BAD.


Yeah that is a serious problem. He needs to get his confidence back


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Glen Davis is a BIG BOY


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I hardly ever see Lebron get those calls. It's kind of refreshing.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The turnovers we're getting are out at halfcourt and leading to easy run-outs..:dead:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Imagine if Ray had decided to join us instead of the Sonics.... sigh.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Leon thought about jumping, wise choice to stay down!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Sounds like turnovers are going to be a problem.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Seems like the only guy playing well is Lebron.....why is that always the case


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Guys just gotta start hitting shots.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bad finish to the qtr. We don't seem confident executing offensively

Guys are hesitant and standing around too much.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

man, wally's shot is waaaay off.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Seems like the only guy playing well is Lebron.....why is that always the case


they won't sync overnight, it will take aleast a week


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not a good start for you guys. 3 of your starters didn't even score. LeBron doing his thing, but that's about it. Not nearly as entertaining of a first quarter as I thought it would be.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We need to get out and push the tempo - it seems like we haven't gotten a fast break in ages

Gonna have to buckle down defensively and force some turnovers


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

J.R. Bremer, Lucious Harris, Jiri Welsch, David Wesley....hopefully Wally and West don't hit that mix when we look back a year from now... Cleveland Shooters Curse


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Z must still be sick or something. He was nowhere to be found.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

why is this game blacked out for me on NBATV when i live in SOCAL!?!?!?!?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

You can't expect Wally to be able to stay with Ray if they're going to set 2 picks off the ball for him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Another turnover..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

How are our guys losing their man under the basket?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I've seen 24 clock violations turnovers this week with no stopage of play, the refs need to be on the same page.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, wtf?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Our guys just aren't executing at all on offense 

Blow-out city


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Unforced turnovers.

They're going to need a lot more time to gel.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> How are our guys losing their man under the basket?


We're as bad as we looked pre-trade on offense, but now don't play good enough defense to keep ourselves in games anymore.

Gonna be back to the drawing board for awhile until guys learn the system..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The funny thing is that the Celtics have more turnovers than the Cavaliers right now. The difference is that the Celtics are scoring off the turnovers; the Cavs are not.

6/22 from the field will never get it done. They only have 2 points so far in the 2nd quarter. Ouch.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah we're in pre-season mode right now. The guys don't know the plays offensively or defensively. We need some practice time. I think the guys have only practiced once so far since getting here.

Andy has looked really rusty coming back too.

We'll have to be patient. I think it's going to be 2 or 3 weeks before the new guys really start feeling comfortable.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Keep As Is said:


> The funny thing is that the Celtics have more turnovers than the Cavaliers right now. The difference is that the Celtics are scoring off the turnovers; the Cavs are not.
> 
> 6/22 from the field will never get it done. They only have 2 points so far in the 2nd quarter. Ouch.


It's clear all the guys just look lost on offense. It's been almost all 1 on 1 because nobody knows where their supposed to be, lol.

It doesn't work w/o Lebron in the game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Heinsohn can suck my ****. What a little *****.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron can score with no offensive system. The rest of our guys can't..he's gonna have to keep us close


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Brandname said:


> Imagine if Ray had decided to join us instead of the Sonics.... sigh.


Cavs would already have one championship, and on there way to a second


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate having to listen to these Boston announcers.  I wish Tommy Heinsohn would just shut up.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Z, you just gotta hit that shot.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Come on Z..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Keep As Is said:


> I hate having to listen to these Boston announcers.  I wish Tommy Heinsohn would just shut up.


He's the worst. Just so unprofessional. Even if you disagree with a call it's your job to be professional about it. Sheesh.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Mike Brown going to the AV/Ben Wallace lineup again for some reason..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, I've never seen a shot roll in like House's bank there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We're going to build a house with all these bricks.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This is just a HORRIBLE offensive lineup Mike Brown! You can't play this unit???

Seriously what is he thinking???

Ben Wallace/AV/Devin Brown give me a break


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Mike Brown going to the AV/Ben Wallace lineup again for some reason..


ugh... Sometimes I question his coaching ability so much. IT'S A TERRIBLE IDEA.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We will go down 20 if he doesn't make an adjustment to the lineup - watch

Delonte is not playing with confidence offensively so we basically have 4 brick layers out there with LBJ


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Thank GOD B. Wallace picked up a foul so he was forced to sub


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Well ****


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great. There goes the season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...terrible news if LeBron is hurt...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope he can shake it off. Get ice it, put an ankle brace on, sit for a while and come back in.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Must have pulled something.

This is just not our season.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well lets see how the bench responds..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He looks like he'll be okay as he was able to walk under his own power. That's got to be a sigh of relief for you guys.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Celtics might let off the throttle thinking the game is over..might be chance to cut into the lead


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wally and West starting to hit some shots, thank god. 

No more crutch guys.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Serious question.

Why does it seem our new guys play better with Lebron out of the game?

It's like when he's in, everyone plays timid and defers to him


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Tommy's analysis is horrible. He's making it sound like Lebron was the reason guys were missing shots earlier.

Then how come they got CRUSHED when he went to the bench earlier? F'ing moron.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Serious question.
> 
> Why does it seem our new guys play better with Lebron out of the game?
> 
> It's like when he's in, everyone plays timid and defers to him


I haven't really thought they have. We got crushed when he went out of the game earlier.

Maybe they're just seeing him as a crutch or something? 

Now that they know he's not coming back in, it's completely up to them.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

No our bench played better without him last night also..they defer to Lebron way too much

It's becoming obvious with the way Delonte is suddenly playing aggressive


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z is really HORRIBLE tonight


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Z has looked really bad tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Sprained ankle. Ugh

It's the injury of choice for the Cavs this year!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LeBron's return to the game is questionable. X-rays were negative.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy has been bad tonight also


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Delonte!!

Now we're playing some ball!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*waits for LeBron to come back in the fourth and lead the Cavs to victory*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good D by Wally on Pierce

Tough end to the qtr as we had a chance to cut it to 3.

But nice fight by our guys to get back in the game. Hopefully LBJ is OK and can come back in the 3rd


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think this injury could be a good thing. Especially for Delonte and Wally in terms of getting their confidence in this new situation going. Because now they have to play and can't just watch James.

I don't know if we would have won this game even if Lebron finished it. But if I were the Cavs I would play this cautious. There's no reason to rush Lebron back on a bum ankle.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I think this injury could be a good thing. Especially for Delonte and Wally in terms of getting their confidence in this new situation going. Because now they have to play and can't just watch James.
> 
> I don't know if we would have won this game even if Lebron finished it. But if I were the Cavs I would play this cautious. There's no reason to rush Lebron back on a bum ankle.


Knowing how the Cavs treated Lebron's hand injury, I'd imagine Ferry is running back there to tell him to sit out the game.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Maybe this is Lebron being overdramatic? I don't mean this in a derogative way but he sometimes exaggerates things a bit. 

I would like to see him come back, because that would mean his ankle is fine after all. A Bron injury is too critical to risk throwing him out there on the floor if his ankle isn't ready to take some pressure.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

The new guys arent too comfortable with lebron you can tell.. its gonna take some time , but we see flashes of delonte west playing really good ball and wally z played great defense on pierce and hit some shots..


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Knowing how the Cavs treated Lebron's hand injury, I'd imagine Ferry is running back there to tell him to sit out the game.


Does HE have the final word though...I imagine Lebron is mature enough to know when to sit out. If he feels he's fine and wants to go out there, I'd say go ahead.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

delontes behind the back layup was amazing. he really has tight handles to the left


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

hendrix2430 said:


> Maybe this is Lebron being overdramatic? I don't mean this in a derogative way but he sometimes exaggerates things a bit.
> 
> I would like to see him come back, because that would mean his ankle is fine after all. A Bron injury is too critical to risk throwing him out there on the floor if his ankle isn't ready to take some pressure.


If LeBron would walk off the court all in the name of being "dramatic," then simply put: LeBron is a ****ing idiot. That said, I don't think he is and I think he was hurt.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

On a side note: I love watching games vs. the Cavs more than anyone. You have a very entertaining basetkball team, and if we get knocked out, I'll be rooting for yall


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I didn't see Lebron get hurt, did it look serious?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron back.

He scares the **** out of me when he goes down with injury cause he really exaggerates it. 

One of these days he won't bounce back so quick..


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Bingo Lebron, you'll be an Academy Award winner someday. Kiddin' of course. :angel:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z is really playing bad 

He is just getting torched on pick and rolls


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LeBron looks horrible out there right now.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lebron don't rush those shots please


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron really needs to get over it and go down low

Dribbling around on the perimeter is just allowing teams to trap him with Devin Brown/Ben Wallace out there

Get position in the block and setup the offense from there


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron back.
> 
> He scares the **** out of me when he goes down with injury cause he really exaggerates it.
> 
> One of these days he won't bounce back so quick..


LeBron can exaggerate. But if you walk off the court, you are virtually saying to the other team, "Hey, it's 4-on-5, you have a power play. Come down and score on us." To be so willing to hand the other team a basket.... that's inexcusable. So if LeBron would risk giving the other team free points, then that's horrible. Beyond horrible.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Come on, the way he landed and came up gimpy... he wasn't faking that, jeez. He does exaggerate when he gets hurt, but he doesn't go out of the game for it. And it's always when someone hits him, not when he pulls something. I think he usually does it to get the benefit of the doubt next time going to the hole.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ray Allen is just destroying our SG's. 

Missing Pavs big time defensively


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> On a side note: I love watching games vs. the Cavs more than anyone. You have a very entertaining basetkball team, and if *we* get knocked out, I'll be rooting for yall


As "we" you mean Seattle? lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> As "we" you mean Seattle? lol


He's a Celtics fan I think (Ray Allen)


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think jump ball is the right call there. I think he traveled after the call should have been made.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, Z is just abysmal tonight.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Big Z!

If we can hang around -8 at the end of the third, anything is possible. Go Cavs.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Really tired of Ray Allen constantly getting to the basket on these picks

Our pick and roll defense has been atrocious tonight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Too much standing around on offense


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Really tired of Ray Allen constantly getting to the basket on these picks
> 
> Our pick and roll defense has been atrocious tonight


I think P&R defense is definitely something that'll improve with time.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

OH **** Lebron just dunked that all over KG..


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pretty sweet flush by LBJ. Youngest ever to reach 10,000 points.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

How isn't Joe Smith getting more than 8 minutes thus far this game?

Considering his output this season, and the last two games !!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LeBron becomes youngest to 10,000.

Congrats to him! :cheers:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Whew, Wallace has terrible touch around the rim, lol. Dunk that ****.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron not leaping quite as high as normal. I think his ankle is bothering him a bit


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This has just been an ugly pair of nights for us. Can't wait till this team gets in sync.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron doesn't seem to be getting as much lift this game for some reason. He's missed a couple of jams, and I wonder if that has something to do with why he landed wrong on his ankle...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron not leaping quite as high as normal. I think his ankle is bothering him a bit


lol, exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> How isn't Joe Smith getting more than 8 minutes thus far this game?
> 
> Considering his output this season, and the last two games !!!


Mike Brown being a moron. He probably forgets he has so many options. 

Hopefully he plays the entire 4th but I doubt it


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> As "we" you mean Seattle? lol


"we" is me and ray.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Lebron is a step slower than he was in the first half.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Our defense looks horrible


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Joe Smith is like the perfect PF next to Lebron yet he is barely playing 

Nice jumper


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

We should be down by 20+ they are shooting 60% we are at a cooooool 35%


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn that 3 would have been big as we could have had it down to 8

Need to string together a couple stops to finish the qtr


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We're just not going to win if guys like Wally and Z aren't hitting shots at a decent clip. Lebron too.

At the end of the day, you just gotta hit shots. A lot of these are open, they're just missing. Like they have been for the past few games. I think it will get better, but hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think part of the problem is that the new guys don't know the offense, so the timing on offense is completely thrown.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

wally wally wally... 5-18 now 2-9 ... the 3-pt line is the same distance as it was in Seattle.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> "we" is me and ray.


No ****?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow - Mike Brown actually went off on a ref


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I think part of the problem is that the new guys don't know the offense, so the timing on offense is completely thrown.


We had an offense with Larry and Drew out there? I could have sworn it was the samething, Lebron up top 4 guys down below screen at the time.

2nd unit, everyone spread it, I'll find you or I'll shoot. No difference we just have "shooters" now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What just happened? I missed it. All I saw was Mike Brown getting ejected.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow. 

I have never seen Mike Brown explode like that. I think it's the culmination of the past game and a half of frustration with officials (not that they've been bad this game, but last game they were pathetic).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> We're just not going to win if guys like Wally and Z aren't hitting shots at a decent clip. Lebron too.
> 
> At the end of the day, you just gotta hit shots. A lot of these are open, they're just missing. Like they have been for the past few games. I think it will get better, but hopefully sooner than later.


They look completely out of synch when Lebron is on the floor 

Just standing around and watching. Delonte starts playing passive and passed the ball of to Lebron at halfcourt and stands there the rest of the time.

But in the spot minutes when Lebron was off the floor he looked like a completely different player


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I like Wally. He's a gunner, but we kind of need a shooter who is going to take shots with confidence. He's aggressive, which I really like. As long as his shot comes back, he's going to help us a lot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is doable. Maybe Mike Brown getting ejected will get the guys fired up. I think we just need to go into attack mode on both ends. It's the only way we'll compensate for the lack of organization.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> They look completely out of synch when Lebron is on the floor
> 
> Just standing around and watching. Delonte starts playing passive and passed the ball of to Lebron at halfcourt and stands there the rest of the time.
> 
> But in the spot minutes when Lebron was off the floor he looked like a completely different player


It seems to me that everyone wants to sit around and watch him do something great when he's on the floor or something. We can't afford to have 4 spectators out there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> This is doable. Maybe Mike Brown getting ejected will get the guys fired up. I think we just need to go into attack mode on both ends. It's the only way we'll compensate for the lack of organization.


Perhaps, but it might be too much to make up in a low scoring game. 

But the kind of attack and fire is what pushed us so hard in our first game with the new guys. If we can bring back some of that, we might be ok. Being on the second night of a back-to-back on the road doesn't help on that front though.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This quarter I just want to see the Cavs start to play with more flow on offense

The team is playing hard but just has no chemistry offensively

Wally and Delonte in particular, we have to get them on the same page


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> wally wally wally... 5-18 now 2-9 ... the 3-pt line is the same distance as it was in Seattle.


Yes but if you notice a lot of his shots from Lebron, he's not ready for the pass. I think his timing is off right now. Lebron needs to learn where he likes it and Wally needs to find the spots to shoot it from.

Plus remember our new guys are trying to think out there so they can do the plays. They aren't reacting. You can't be good at basketball playing like that. Give him time.

Wally is too good of a shooter and has played with too many teams to lose his shot like some of hte scrubs we've had.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Damon Jones has been playing great the past 3 games - only 6 minutes?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Two great defensive plays by Andy


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Joe Smith has such a smooth jumper.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Terrible shot by Lebron. Making a run and he throws up an erratic 3


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

This game is beyond atrocious. Down 13 doesn't seem that bad. We should be down more for sure. 

Let's regroup and try to come back in the 4th. GO CAVS!

By the way I agree with Brandname. Wally hasn't shot the ball well, but he's a proven shooter. His shot will eventually come.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron's shot is really off right now. Same thing with all of his shots last time he got injured.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

There is no reason LeBron should be taking 6 threes in a game. That's not his shot, and I don't know why he hasn't learned that yet. When he's hot from there, then fine, but he's been horrible all night.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Tommy doesn't make much sense. How do you initiate contact if you're going straight up?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn Joe Smith gets taken out...damn it


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Petition for more minutes for Joe Smith !!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Keep As Is said:


> There is no reason LeBron should be taking 6 threes in a game. That's not his shot, and I don't know why he hasn't learned that yet. When he's hot from there, then fine, but he's been horrible all night.


I agree.

Wally throws it out of bounds. You can tell they just don't know where to expect their teammates to be yet.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It feels like Lebron can't even take over like he normally does because he doesn't have a feel for where his help is

Sucks


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I wonder if something's wrong with Pierce. He's been invisible all game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is not in synch AT ALL. He's been pounding the rock out by halfcourt all night long

We are only down 12 pts and can't even make a run. Frustrating to watch


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The energy level is noticeably low for our guys. The effects of the back-to-back seem to be pretty strong this game. The hustle just isn't there like it usually is.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Even at a pick up game after the 3rd game you can get a feel for players. These are professionals, I really hate that excuse. They have done this their whole lifes, they are the best in the world at what they do.

It's been less than a week, but basketball is basketball - and the professional level there are barely plays ran like the high school and college level.

Poor excuse for poor shooting and movement!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well they are still in it down 12 with lots of time left

Lets see if they cave in or keep fighting


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This is one of Lebron's worst games of the year. 

Two missed dunks says all you need to know about his night I guess.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I really don't like our offense.

Lebron pounding it at halfcourt while guys stand and watch. We really need more people touching and moving the ball. Lebron can't be the only guy attacking the hoop


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, we have such a bad offense. Instead of cuts, everyone just runs to set picks for Lebron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron please move the ball


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Are we trying to cut the movement out of our offense because of the new guys or something? I know Mike Brown said they were trying to simplify the offense, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Guys are just missing all their wide open shots like this. Sometimes this happens on back-to-backs I guess.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Joe Smith still has one more foul left, 9pts-4reb in 12 minutes. Let him finish the game!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Nobody can shoot tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

No energy, no legs, no offense tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Too much guard penetration, bad pick and roll defense.

On offense WAY too much standing around, Lebron not sure where to even go with his passes, we just look flat out bad.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Petition for more minutes for Joe Smith !!!


He picked up 5 fouls in his minutes tonight. If joe wants to play he needs to stop fouling.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I really don't like our offense.
> 
> Lebron pounding it at halfcourt while guys stand and watch. We really need more people touching and moving the ball. Lebron can't be the only guy attacking the hoop


That's because no one knows the offense yet. Lebron is sitting there looking for someone to move, and they are looking back at him wondering what he's going to do.

The guys just aren't comfortable.

It looks like a preseason game to me.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron can't even finish layups. Get him out of the game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmm Lebron looked a little frustrated there...hopefully he stays patient with his new teammates


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Are we trying to cut the movement out of our offense because of the new guys or something? I know Mike Brown said they were trying to *simplify the offense*, but this is ridiculous.



I just don't buy that in the NBA. The plays that are ran are like off the ball screens at the most. These guys are professionals, they know that standing around is the #1 sin in basketball. And yet it happens again and again. 

There the best at what they do, pick up games at the Rec. don't have this bad of movement, and were a winning team !!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

clang clang clang


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We sure could use Boobie tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow. That was a really late call.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> I just don't by that in the NBA. The plays that are ran are like off the ball screens at the most. These guys are professionals, they know that standing around is the #1 sin in basketball. And yet it happens again and again.
> 
> There the best at what they do, pick up games at the Rec. don't have this bad of movement, and were a winning team !!


The SYSTEM is the problem. Think about it. We have had 22 players through here now this year alone, and the problem remains the same. Guys standing around while Lebron dribbles the air out of the ball. 

Now it's early, so it will take patience, but damn we look TERRIBLE right now.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I dont think the celtics can count on lebron james having the 2nd worst night of the season in the playoffs


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Really don't understand why Ben Wallace is getting all these 4th quarter minutes the last two games. He's not a player you want in the fourth especially when your behind.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Also lebron will prob be out for a while I assume after this game


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nobody ever accused Mike Brown of getting the most out of his players offensively, lol.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Ben wallace has been straight trash missing the little plays. Andy hasnt been much better, and Zs has been trash tonight for the most part. Joe smith is redeeming but fouls like a mother


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

See Lebron sits, suddenly Delonte decides to attack.

What's up with that? Hopefully someone on the coaching staff gets in his ear and tells him to play aggressive even with LBJ


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Delonte again...


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

devin brown was terrible in this game btw. his defensive lapses and offensive ****asterpiece has been amazing


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> See Lebron sits, suddenly Delonte decides to attack.
> 
> What's up with that? Hopefully someone on the coaching staff gets in his ear and tells him to play aggressive even with LBJ


Yeah, the whole 'Playing with Lebron' thing is overplayed. Just play your game no matter who's out on the court with you. If you start believing you're playing with greatness, you don't feel the need to do as much.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wally struggling with his shot so badly is a concern. 

Timing of that trade is tough in the middle of a playoff seeding race. I guess the bright side is we can only go up from here...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

AV is still our second best player: I hope Mike Brown doesn't forget this. Really don't like him not being in the closing lineup in the 4th. We were always a good closing team in large part to him.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Wally struggling with his shot so badly is a concern.
> 
> Timing of that trade is tough in the middle of a playoff seeding race. I guess the bright side is we can only go up from here...


It doesn't help that we have injuries to AV, Boobie, and sasha plus Z sick at the same time. Really hard to integrate at this stage. have to have patience.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm not really that worried. Boston is a really good team, and we were on the second night of a back-to-back.

I know that we are all disappointed to lose the last two games, but each time there were some unique circumstances that caused it. Last night we all know what happened. Tonight the Celtics just shot the ball better than we did. Nobody had legs tonight.

I'll really start getting worried if this continues over the next 10 games or so...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

lol Hughes with 29 points tonight in a Chicago win

the trade not looking hot right now :wink:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> lol Hughes with 29 points tonight in a Chicago win
> 
> the trade not looking hot right now :wink:


Hughes shot 10-19 with three 3 pters....he was playing well when we traded him also the last month


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We just need to be patient.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If this trade doesn't work, we get a higher draft pick, and we can move these guys in the summer anyways.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> If this trade doesn't work, we get a higher draft pick, and we can move these guys in the summer anyways.


True. Really Delonte and Joe Smith have played well

If Wally doesn't turn it around as you say, he's an expiring.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes loves playing Indiana for some reason.

Anyways we're going to have a wait a while to see how this team gels. Really really wish Boobie didn't get hurt


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> –LeBron James said after the game that he was able to catch himself a little when he felt himself landing on Paul Pierce’s foot in the second quarter. He thinks it saved him for a worse injury. It is his right ankle, the same one he hurt last month in Portland. But he didn’t think it was as bad, though he wanted to see how he felt tomorrow.
> –LeBron got his 10,000th point, the youngest to do so. He took it in stride, but he really does care about stats and I think he appreciated the accomplishment. Afterward he thanked his teammates and his family but he wasn’t afraid to admit he was proud of himself, too.
> –Mike Brown getting ejected wasn’t about the foul call on LeBron or the non-foul, he thought, on Anderson Varejao. I think Mike wished he had protested a little more last night in Milwaukee. He was looking to fire up his team and he wanted to make sure he got his message across, which he never did last night. I think at that moment he wanted to get tossed. So mission accomplished.
> –This game was not as close as the score indicated. On one hand, the Cavs are too fragile to play the Celtics right now. They only have a couple of plays in the offense and the Celtics put way too much pressure on for that to do. But also the Celtics are a quality team that knows what they are doing on defense and they sent a little message tonight with how rough they plan on playing if they see the Cavs in the playoffs.
> ...


Bw' take:
http://www.ohiomm.com/blogs/cavs/


----------

